# Munitions Ship Explosion Halifax 6th Dec 1917



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

On this day in 1917 the world's worst man made pre-nuclear explosion took place at Halifax, Nova Scotia when the Norwegian ship IMO departing Halifax collided with the inbound French munitions ship MONT BLANC.
The resulting explosion killed almaost 2000 and injured 9000. A huge area of North Halifax was flattened. Clocks that stopped at the time including that on the Halifax City Hall remain stopped to this day as a memorial. 64 Britons were among the dead.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

See entry under GUVERNØREN
at
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/anc1a.htm


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Been on the local news here again tonight . 

Was a very good do***entary and Movie of the event .

What is little known is the support that was given to Halifax during that time by the people of Boston ; which is still remembered and thanks given . They shipped up supplies ; clothing etc .
Regards Derek


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

PS The explosion still stands today as the biggest non nuclear explosion on our planet .


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

The Port Chicago disaster was 5 kilotons whereas the Halifax was 2.9kt.
*This* gives comparisons.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info Fubar ; I read you link but dont see where it refers to 5 Kilo tons of equivalent TNT . The Halifax was 2.9 " Equivalent TNT "
I see there was 5000 tons of exploive in Chicago but no referance to the TNT equivalent >
Regards Derek


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Right down the bottom of the page, Derek.
"Rank Order of conventional explosions/detonations by magnitude"

Salaams
Kris


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

There was the WW2 RAF Fauld Explosion in November 1944 which was between 3,500-4,000t of HE high explosives too. Left a massive crater ( this was an underground storage facility ) which can still be seen.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_Fauld_Explosion

Davie


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

*Halifax Explosion 1917*

Today marks the 90th. anniversary of the Halifax Explosion when the French munitions ship "Mont Blanc" collided with the Norwegian relief ship "Imo" in Halifax Harbour where over 1,900 were killed in the largest man made explosion other than the atomic bombing of Japan. Over 1900 were killed.

Full story at:
http://museum.gov.ns.ca/mma/AtoZ/halexpl.html

and account of today's memorial tributes at:
http://thechronicleherald.ca/Front/9004823.html


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I came across this story first when researching the Haldor Virik ships and Anco. Horrifying.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Keltic Star ;
If you look at Marconi Sahibs earlier post it shows the Halifax explosion to be 5th largest Non Nuclear not as you and I have suggested the largest .
There were certainly more deaths from the Halifax one however.

Regards Derek


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Derek Roger said:


> Keltic Star ;
> If you look at Marconi Sahibs earlier post it shows the Halifax explosion to be 5th largest Non Nuclear not as you and I have suggested the largest .
> There were certainly more deaths from the Halifax one however.
> 
> Regards Derek


I am quite happy to stand corrected, my info came from CBC Radio yesterday but when have they ever been accurate
Brgds
Bob


----------



## SeaStoryWriter (Dec 31, 2006)

Just kind of hard to believe it's been that long, but then it's tough to believe Pearl Harbor was 66 years ago too. One of the local upscale restaurants had a breakfast for PH survivors this morning-was neat to see three of them on the news and looking as good as they did. One was a guy off the Nevada.


----------

